# Cowan Lake info



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Similar to my thread on Ceasar Creek, I'll ask about this lake too

I have never been to this lake before, and am highly considering it.
I have a map here in front of me that shows a number of boat ramps to launch from. But I do not see any launching areas for kayaks. Normally when I use a boat ramp, it tears up the bottom of my yak, so I would prefer to stay away from the ramps, if possible.

Are their any locations that would be ideal for a kayak launch that would keep me from having to paddle across the heart of the lake in order to get to bass fishable waters? I certainly don't wanna have to paddle back through the waters once the party boats come out to play. I do see 10HP max, but still large enough to tear the water up.

I see the marshland on the eastern side of the lake, as well as the northern. Assuming these areas are inches deep if that, and a no go for any type of fishing. I saw pictures of lilly pads too. That could be interesting.

This lake looks really large in pictures and on maps. I've heard it has good bass fishing.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I launch from several spots on Cowan, my canoe and yak are fairly easy to drag and I'm pretty rough on my equipment. Grass from the south parking lot at the dam to water is about 50 yrds down hill going in but easy enough for my canoe. 
Fishing pier ( near the park office) short, big rocks but I've launched a 12ft duckboat there.
The end of Sprague rd puts you across from the camping beach and is my favorite place to go in and that north shore and west is good fishing, maybe give that area around the island a try also.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

garhtr is spot on


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Very good info. Thank you much. Maybe I'll make the hour drive. Worth a shot at least


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Wouldnt worry about party boats too much. And while Eastern end is generally shallow, there is still a creek channel running through...


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Not a Cowan regular but I meet my dad halfway and we fish it a few times a year. As B mag said, with the HP limit party boats aren’t much of a concern. The worst you’ll experience is a sailboat regatta. It’s a clusterf%#@ when those guys are launching at the ramp. Best to steer clear of them as they don’t have great control of their rigs. Once they’re on the water however they typically mind their race course which is well away from the banks.


----------

